# Timers, digital vs mechanical and were to buy



## whitepine (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought my digital timers at costco just after xmas a few years ago. They came in a 4 pack and where like $30. Battery back up and never failed me yet. I am looking for more at costco... and am still waiting. 

Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## argblarg (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm in the same boat... two different light timings plus lunar lights need timers. In the past I used those big square mechanical ones but I would need 3 more.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

if your appliances go off and on at the same time, just plug a power strip into one timer and you get 6 "timed" outlets.

any electrician type want to comment on the safety of this? my timer is plugged into a gfci outlet. (the gfci trips if the lights fall into the water--don't ask how i know). im not overloading either the power strip or the timer. i have my lights from two tanks (168 watts) and co2 solenoid (5 watts?) on it. thanks.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Feb 1, 2007)

I've got..1, 2, 3, 4..yeah 4 single outlet digital timers, and one dual outlet outside digital timer (it was on sale for less than an indoor single when I went to get a new one for my CO2). I've had atleast 3 of them for over a year, all have battery backup, no failures.

Milesm, the unit or the documentation that came with the unit should say how much of a load it can hold, in amps or watts. Just add up the load of what you want to plug into it, and as long as it doesn't exceed that, you're fine. The one I have in front of me right now is rated up to 300W, more than enough for the 55W bulb its turning on and off.

Jon


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I have both. Five mechanical timers and one digital. They both work well for me. I have had a harder time finding timers that fit the three-prong cords. It seems like the cheaper timers do not usually accept three-pronged cords.


----------



## 051009 (Jan 28, 2007)

Where to buy them? I'm trying to avoid the Coralife Unit


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

051009 said:


> Where to buy them? I'm trying to avoid the Coralife Unit


Home Depot has the three pronged ones for 8.99(?). At least thats what I think I saw last time I was there. They're mechanical but I've never had a problem with them. I think they are made by INTERMATIC(?)

I've tried a couple of digitals and didn't like them. I have 8 of the Home Depot ones currently and they work GREAT!

Ed


----------



## skeletalmachine (Aug 25, 2006)

milesm said:


> if your appliances go off and on at the same time, just plug a power strip into one timer and you get 6 "timed" outlets.
> 
> any electrician type want to comment on the safety of this? my timer is plugged into a gfci outlet. (the gfci trips if the lights fall into the water--don't ask how i know). im not overloading either the power strip or the timer. i have my lights from two tanks (168 watts) and co2 solenoid (5 watts?) on it. thanks.


Light ballasts may have a current inrush that excedes the wattage rating on the timer when the light is first turned on. This could cause a timer fail before it's rated life even though the load seems to be below what the timer can handle. I've had a couple of timers fail on me and I suspect that was the cause.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I have mechanical just because they where around the house. They work great. Haven't had a problem and thats been a year now on the 55g and about the same maybe a bit longer on the 10g. 

You could also look into the multi outlet timers that are marketed for outdoor use. 

Haven't tried digital ones yet.

-Andrew


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Only use 15 amp timers/controllers (usually 3 prong) with your main lights. Using a light timer designed to turn a lamp on and off (usually 2 prong) is asking for trouble. Spending $20 for a quality digital timer, IMO, is money well spent. I use Intermatic heavy duty digital timers (3 prong) for main lights. Intermatic Consumer Timers, Security, Photo Controls and Home Automation - Indoor Timers - Digital Timers - DT27C I use Intermatic digital timers (2 prong) for moon lights. Intermatic Consumer Timers, Security, Photo Controls and Home Automation - Indoor Timers - Digital Timers - DT121C I have several of each with no issues, and having a battery backup is very beneficial with 20 tanks.......DC


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

skeletalmachine: i've used two timers in the last 15 years; replaced the original one only because the tick-tick-ticking of the timer's clock became too loud, as loud as media bombs.:icon_smil

diablo: i also have been using the grounded timers from intermatic. no problems. 

jon nub: yes they are rated at 15A or 1700+ watts.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

milesm said:


> (the gfci trips if the lights fall into the water--don't ask how i know).


:hihi: 

Good to know your gfci worked. And yeah, I'll need seperate timers for many things. Every timer I have used is 3-prong. And about the gfci, I picked up a few last time they were on sale for a few bucks at harbor frieght tools. I do plan on wiring up a gfci outlet and branch of that for all the devices. Speaking of grounding, I see they sell ground probes to put in the aquarium, is this something that actually could work to prevent an electrical mishap, or would the gfci work without need for the aquarium ground?


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

DiabloCanine said:


> Only use 15 amp timers/controllers (usually 3 prong) with your main lights. Using a light timer designed to turn a lamp on and off (usually 2 prong) is asking for trouble. Spending $20 for a quality digital timer, IMO, is money well spent. I use Intermatic heavy duty digital timers (3 prong) for main lights. Intermatic Consumer Timers, Security, Photo Controls and Home Automation - Indoor Timers - Digital Timers - DT27C I use Intermatic digital timers (2 prong) for moon lights. Intermatic Consumer Timers, Security, Photo Controls and Home Automation - Indoor Timers - Digital Timers - DT121C I have several of each with no issues, and having a battery backup is very beneficial with 20 tanks.......DC


I'm with DC on this one. The DT27C Timers are money well spent. roud: They'll run pumps too without a hitch. They are about $18 here at Lowes and HD.


----------



## whitepine (Apr 13, 2004)

DiabloCanine said:


> Only use 15 amp timers/controllers (usually 3 prong) with your main lights. Using a light timer designed to turn a lamp on and off (usually 2 prong) is asking for trouble. Spending $20 for a quality digital timer, IMO, is money well spent. I use Intermatic heavy duty digital timers (3 prong) for main lights.


Buy 5 or 6 of these and you might as well have bought a Neptune controller.  you get temp and can also set it up for ph. will control up to 40 devices via a direct connect and/or x10 wireless. I love my AquaController Jr.. it runs my nano reefs lights, heater, chiller and lights on two other tanks and the co2 too.

Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Whitepine, With the Neptune Systems, do you still have to buy the X10 modules to plug into? If so, are they about $13.00 - 20.00 each? 

BTW, I do like the previously mentioned Intermatic 3 prong Digital. I did have one fail, but Home Depot replaced after a little "discussion" since I couldn't find my receipt. I use four of them on two auto water change rigs. They are easy to program.


----------



## whitepine (Apr 13, 2004)

you can get 5 x10 modules(3 pin) for like $50 Here.

you know that x10 is out of seattle.. right? You can also set up a computer controlled interface for a lot less than the neptunesystems controller if all you want is on and off.
start with This and add the X10 3-Pin Appliance Modules (AM466) from above. You now can control 5 outlets from your computer anywhere in your house.

Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I use several Intermatic DT17C for my lights. I tried the DT27C, but they are just a little too big, which occupy too much room on the power strips I use. I never had any issues with them as well. The reason I like them is we had rare instances of short power outages. It was a PITA to adjust a couple of timers to the same time, so I decided to get the digital timers with battery backups. Now if I could only find a timer that I would never have to set the time, it would be great. Then all the timers would be synchronized.


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

I recently changed all of my timers for lights and auto dosing to digital grasslin. A couple of them have started to fail, although they have a backup battery they are not holding their programs.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

donaldbyrd said:


> I recently changed all of my timers for lights and auto dosing to digital grasslin. A couple of them have started to fail, although they have a backup battery they are not holding their programs.


Are the batteries dead? Sometimes "new" timers have spent batteries in them......DC


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I thought Intermatic quit making the DT17C as Home Depot quit carrying them and only have the DT27C. I also prefer the top face on the DC17C. Now, I'm going to look around and see if I can find one as I had a matched set of four for a water change setup. The 17C takes up a lot less space than the 27C.


----------



## 051009 (Jan 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a good place to order these timers? I can't seem to find anything locally. Does home depot carry three prong timers? Or would I be better off ordering them online from where?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

051009 said:


> Does anyone have a good place to order these timers? I can't seem to find anything locally. Does home depot carry three prong timers? Or would I be better off ordering them online from where?



I have seen them at Lowes and Home Depot. The DT27C is becoming scarce online....DC


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

whitepine said:


> Buy 5 or 6 of these and you might as well have bought a Neptune controller.  you get temp and can also set it up for ph. will control up to 40 devices via a direct connect and/or x10 wireless. I love my AquaController Jr.. it runs my nano reefs lights, heater, chiller and lights on two other tanks and the co2 too.
> 
> Cheers, Whitepine


With the number and complexity of everything I want to control I may be looking into this. PC interface would be awesome. I have a lot of reading to do! If it was about 6-7 years ago, before I started forgetting everything I learned going to college for electronics engineering, I'd be building a system like that from scratch, but unfortunately my memory of micro class is just that, a memory, and a distant one at that. I did use to build 'computers' - or micro controllers from scratch, even used an Intel 80-188 microprocessor on one of my built from scratch computers (by scratch I mean designing the scematic, placing the chips, and wirewrapping pins). But I cant remember a dang thing about programming in assembly language(left the hardcore programming to my lab partner lol!) and I barely passed some of those classes back then anyhow! 

So any other advice on these controller setups? Looks like 12 timed devices might be good enough for my purposes, but that’s cutting it close I may need more. The temperature controller sounds interesting though, I never like the idea of putting several heaters in a tank each with their own sensor and control, would rather have them controlled together. Well, hopefully today I'll get a chance to read up on these devices, they sound sweet.


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

DiabloCanine said:


> Are the batteries dead? Sometimes "new" timers have spent batteries in them......DC


 I opened one up to see if that was the case, they are watch type batteries solder in place. What is strange is the power has not gone out, but a couple of them just lose their programs. I will probably look up the receipts and send them back.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

051009 said:


> Does anyone have a good place to order these timers? I can't seem to find anything locally. Does home depot carry three prong timers? Or would I be better off ordering them online from where?


Aquick Google and I found this. http://www.drillspot.com/products/301659/INTERMATIC-INC_DT17C_7Day-HD-DGTL-Timer?s=1
This place has both 17C and 27C 
http://www.westsidewholesale.com/index.cgi?CATEGORY=375&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@
Gene


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

I get mine from IKEA. they have 2 packs of 3 prong 24 hr timers (you can set multiple on off breaks.) for 4.99 a 2 pack. I just picked up 4 yesterday. So far they seem to be workin pretty well.


----------



## jpfelix (Oct 10, 2006)

i love my reefkeepers! i have 2x rk1 on my reef tank, 1 rk2 on my 37g planted, and will be putting 1 or 2 rk2's on my 180g planted i'm working on. timer, temp controller, ph controller, and obviously a powercenter. just don't hook everything up to one unit, just in case....


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

donaldbyrd said:


> I opened one up to see if that was the case, they are watch type batteries solder in place. What is strange is the power has not gone out, but a couple of them just lose their programs. I will probably look up the receipts and send them back.


Donald, I had a 17C do the same. It just stopped working. The hardware store said a spike could fry the chip. Sounded reasonable to me, even if they were on a surge protected brick. They replaced without the reciept after the choir starting singing.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Aquacontroller Jr. with DC8. Every outlet can be individually programmed. It's a big chunk of change, but definitely well worth it IMO.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have had no problems with the Intermatic DT27C heavy duty digital timers.

http://www.intermatic.com/?action=prod&pid=9231

Tommy


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

The main thing about the mechanical units I hate is some buzz. I have an acute ear and an echo chamber for a living room. HW floors and plaster walls and ceiling.

Plus nothing beats setting the time and have it sync exactly with the rest of the clocks in the house.

If I ever go to another larger tank the additional controllers will have to be part of the puzzle.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I haven’t heard a buzzing mechanical timer in many years, or perhaps I lost my hearing many years ago, not sure which:hihi: . I know the real old school ones buzzed, but none of my current ones make any audible noise that I can tell. I do have one about 2' from my head when I am sleeping, and noise does bother me - I had to splurge on an eheim 2026 because the filter was driving me batty (never thought I'd spend that kind of money on a filter for a 45G tank!). Then again I dont have an echo chamber for a bedroom or any other room for that matter. I have two of the coralife day/night power strips currently and one other tank has a cheapie single outlet mech timer. 

For just one device I think a mechanical would be fine. If you need several though, seems the resetting of the time after power failure could be tedious - in this case sounds like digital with battery backup is the way to go. If you have very many, sounds like a controller is the way to go.

Didn’t think something as basic as a timer would stir up this much discussion! But I think this is good and glad I did, otherwise I might not have considered one of the automation systems. So thanks everyone for the feedback.

The poll was pretty much tied up to a short while ago, now digital is taking the lead slightly!


----------

